# Looking for beautiful music which will be played during a dancing reception



## Lord Roberts (Jan 20, 2010)

Greetings! I am looking for some classical or vocal (Italian only if vocal) music which will be played during a dancing reception. I like dynamic music, full of energy and passion, i am not looking for any "slow" music which may be very romantic but in my opinion lacks the necessary energy if you know what i mean. All suggestions of composers, operas, songs, etc written or born before 1930 will be much appreciated, thank you!

(Did i mention that i love Waltz?)


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Great Waltzes:


























Great Polonaises:


----------



## Lord Roberts (Jan 20, 2010)

Many thanks friend! Would you recommend and composers in particular?


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Brahms' Hungarian Dances should get people going.


----------

